# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Fishing Questions

## Billy13426

I have several fishing/ice fishing questions.

#1 Does anyone know of a way to make insulation for a pop up deer blind so I can use it as a ice shanty?
#2 Does anyone know of a good way to secure a fishing rod while trolling in a kayak?
#3 When fishing in a river could I use a bobber to prevent it from snagging when I have a night crawler on the hook?


Feel free to answer any of these questions or post your own questions!

----------


## crashdive123

For trolling while kayaking - rod holders positioned toward the bow, but in reach seem to be effective.

----------


## hunter63

> I have several fishing/ice fishing questions.
> 
> #1 Does anyone know of a way to make insulation for a pop up deer blind so I can use it as a ice shanty?
> Called Mr. Buddy heater and bundle up.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mr-He...2831111&rid=40
> 
> #2 Does anyone know of a good way to secure a fishing rod while trolling in a kayak?
> Rod holder....
> 
> ...


Here ya go.........

----------


## LowKey

#1 Does anyone know of a way to make insulation for a pop up deer blind so I can use it as a ice shanty?
Nope. Ice fishing is what I consider an excuse to sit around and drink beer while freezing one's toehooties off. Not a fun time IMO.
#2 Does anyone know of a good way to secure a fishing rod while trolling in a kayak?
Bungie cord.
#3 When fishing in a river could I use a bobber to prevent it from snagging when I have a night crawler on the hook?
Even a bobber won't prevent snags. When I river fish, I'm usually fly fishing. Match the hatch. I kinda know the structure in places where I worm fish for catfish. If fishing from a boat on the lake its usually a combination of bait casting with yamamotos or real night crawlers or floating jigs, depending on the time of day. Worms mid morning to late afternoon. Floating splashers at dawn and at dusk. Your mileage may vary. When trolling, usually just a simple spinner or a diving bait (one that sinks when pulled but rises when not.) Never had any luck just trolling worms. Worms for pan fish on a small hook and worms for catfish on a drop line or bait caster is about all I use em for.

My favorite ice fishing video:

----------


## hunter63

2 Guys ice fishing.......Not catching anything.....
They hear a booming voice...."There are no fish under the ice"

Guy says,..."Is this The Lord speaking?"

Booming voice says..."No, rink manger"

----------


## Billy13426

Ok thank you guys for the help appreciate it... I already own a mr buddy heater and will use it

----------

